# Russia Premier League betting odds for 18-19 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 14, 2009)

18 Apr 09:30 Tom Tomsk v Spartak Nalchik 1.80 3.00 4.50   
18 Apr 12:00 Saturn Moscow v FK Moscow 2.70 2.70 2.70   
18 Apr 14:30 Spartak Moscow v Terek Grozny 1.57 3.40 5.50   
18 Apr 17:00 Rostov v Krylia Sovetov 2.30 2.75 3.20  
19 Apr 09:00 Amkar Perm v Kuban Krasnador 1.66 3.00 5.50  
19 Apr 11:00 Lokomotiv Moscow v Zenit St Petersburg 3.00 3.00 2.25  
19 Apr 13:30 Fk Khimki v CSKA Moscow 7.50 3.75 1.40   
19 Apr 16:00 Rubin Kazan v Dinamo Moscow 2.00 2.90 3.75


----------

